# مشكلة في زيت الصابون السائل



## reco2010ca (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا عندي مشكلة مع زيت الصابون هي كالتالي :
بعد تمام التركيبة بفترة ممكن اسبوعين تبدأ ظهور ائحة العفن في البريل ومش عارف ايه السبب.
والتركية اللي باتبعها هي :

75لتر ماء
12ك سلفونيك ( سلفونيك الاسماعلية)
2.5ك صودا قشور او ( 4.5ك صوداء سائلة )
1.5ك تكسابون ( سعودي او الماني )
500جم ملح 
100جم تايلوز
100 بولي
رائحة الخوخ ومادة حافظة الفورمالين 20جم ولون

ارجو الافادة الموضوع ضروري جدا


----------



## lindows7 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

نسبة الفورملين يجب ان تكون 100 جم في 100 لتر صابون
ما حدث هو تعفن و لاصلاح ذلك يجب عليك تسخين المنتوج ثم اضافة 100 جم فورملين و قليل من العطر


----------



## reco2010ca (30 نوفمبر 2010)

انا بشكرك على ردك يا اخ ليندو ولكن المفروض اني اسخن الصابون السائل كله
وكمان انا عايز اعرف العفن حصل نتيجة ايه فقط لمجرد نقص الفورمالين


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عزو العز (19 يناير 2011)

السيد: Reco2010a المحترم
النتائج الحاصلة مادة قلوية ph فوق 7 لأنة زيادة مادة الصودا من الممكن التعرف على نوع المحلول بواسطة ورق كشاف عالمي
التعادل الكيميائي يحدث بين حمض وقاعدة وينتج عنه ملح وماء لاهو حمضي ولاهو قاعدي =ph7


----------

